# Rattle List ~ Mk2



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

List any rattles you have and/or used to have in your MK2 TT, and if resolved, what the offending part/trim was and the fix if known.

This will serve nicely as a knowledge base for all owners. Personally rattles are a pet hate, so some help for all wont go amiss.

Please offer up solutions to any issues listed if they are unresolved.

in my previous TT I had:

- Rattle from speedo surround and occasionally the dash pod. If you remove the plastic plaque below the DIS there are the bolts which can be tightened, I found this helped.

Current TT:

- Recaro Seat creaks when going round corners, I think it simply wants everything tightening up (currently at Audi for this)
- Recaro seat shoulder lever to fold seat, the actual lever itself is rattling in the plastic shoulder housing. I believe Audi are replacing.
- Occasional buzz from climat control casing, unresolved as of yet, however extremely rare.
- Buzz coming from driver air vent, tweeter speaker area. Not isolated yet.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Centre Console - dealer replaced ash tray - Fixed
Parcel shelf supports - broken clip and causes rattles - known weak spot

car is with dealer before it goes out of warranty to cure:
A-Pillar rattle PAX side
Dash rattle
Drivers door rattle
Rattle from or near rear speaker PAX side


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Passenger seat creak, solution: gave it a good kick


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

*creaking from seatbelt rubbing near the handbrake area*
fixed my putting something soft inbetween (seems to be fixed on some cars as my rs already has a factory looking soft bit down there.

*really bad rattle that i thought was coming from glovebox but it was the A pillar*
Impossible to diagnose, took it to Audi many many times before they finally fixed it. The fix was simple in the end, it wasnt the glovebox it was the a pillar trim. they removed the trim and re tightened all the fixings and it was cured. Was a real pain in the ass, nearly sold the car because of this.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> Centre Console - dealer replaced ash tray - Fixed
> Parcel shelf supports - broken clip and causes rattles - known weak spot
> 
> car is with dealer before it goes out of warranty to cure:
> ...


Keep us updated on the results.

I wonder if they have removed your Milltek to identify the rattles :lol:


----------



## talk-torque (Apr 30, 2008)

Mine is, thankfully, rattle free after 3.5 years.

I seem to remember the climate noise as being a rub between the bottom edge of the module and the top of the centre console. Any movement between the 2 surfaces results in a plastic rub noise. Resloved by inserting a thin foam strip, IIRC.


----------



## CWM3 (Mar 4, 2012)

The rear hatch lid, adjust the 2 rubber bump stops.

Also creak from around the lighting switch module thingy, careful application of silicon spray cured it


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

*None on my Mk1*

*On the MY07 Mk2 -*
_Fixed:_
Rear rattle, sounded like a loose exhaust. Turned out to be the plastic shroud on the trailing arm had been lost and the remainder around the shock was rattling. Dealer said that the shrouding had been redesigned since the car was released. New plastic fitted.
Buzzing from drivers door. Sounded like speakers. Was actually the result of a previous owner taking the door card off and bodging it with hot glue. Card replaced under warranty. All quiet.
_Ongoing:
_High frequency buzz on some road surfaces from ash tray area and/or passenger tweeter.

I'd be very interested in hearing if anyone has those buzzes and what they did to fix it.


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Near side rear 1/4 panel creaks sometimes , bloody irritating when it does :?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bones rattle over speed bumps when in sport mode


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TondyTT said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Centre Console - dealer replaced ash tray - Fixed
> ...


They tried to replace it under warranty once, advising the baffles must have got blown out... LOL


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Passenger seat belt rattles between seat and car body when no passenger.
Solution, either pull round side of seat or clip in as if occupied...

Anyone got any tips on drivers side seatbelt, nightmare to reach for when sat in seat. Anyone make holders / extensions like on 3 series convertibles?


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Drivers seat belt receiver creaking loudly......cure? Force it upside down and spray with wd40

Rattle from ashtray area...cure? Open and reclose ashtray

Annoying sound from the passenger seat....cure? Stop and kick out the wife.. 8)


----------



## Dayer2910 (Apr 29, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> Passenger seat belt rattles between seat and car body when no passenger.
> Solution, either pull round side of seat or clip in as if occupied...
> 
> Anyone got any tips on drivers side seatbelt, nightmare to reach for when sat in seat. Anyone make holders / extensions like on 3 series convertibles?


I forgot that one, I drop my daughter to school and when she gets out the metal thing always rattles on the side panel, have to lean over and raise the male silver part sliding it up the belt to sit on the top part of the seat, stops it perfect....

Reaching the seatbelt? Get in and rather than try to grab belt from the top either with left or right hand.....reach down with your right hand and grab the belt from the bottom instead, you know by the seat electric buttons, makes life so much easier


----------



## mr gee (Apr 20, 2007)

passenger seat-belt rattles when there's a passenger strapped in. Originally fixed by Audi but has re-appeared intermitently


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

On my third TT and nary a rattle to report.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

igotone said:


> On my third TT and nary a rattle to report.


Dont rub our noses in it :lol: Just you wait! few long runs with magride and something will start. To be honest my TTS didnt have anything other than the dash pod.


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

Minor rattle in roadster mechanism at top of drivers window somewhere.

Passenger seat belt buckle rattles against door frame when no one sitting in passenger seat. I've moved it up and down but it's hitting plastic the whole way.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Mine has a inconsistent one somewhere around the climate control unit. Like a creaky rattle.

TTS has a rattly parcel shelf, with windows down it used to flap around like no tomorrow at high speed secured in or not lol.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Shug750S said:


> Passenger seat belt rattles between seat and car body when no passenger.
> Solution, either pull round side of seat or clip in as if occupied...
> 
> Anyone got any tips on drivers side seatbelt, nightmare to reach for when sat in seat. Anyone make holders / extensions like on 3 series convertibles?


I remember this rattle. 
Solved with these....
http://www.minigenuineparts.co.uk/mini- ... 8.036.html

Although I have modified them slightly so they hang lower. :wink:


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Dayer2910 said:


> Rattle from ashtray area...cure? Open and reclose ashtray


Yep, done that. Also tried to pop the unit out and back again. Still buzzes on occasion.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

TondyTT said:


> igotone said:
> 
> 
> > On my third TT and nary a rattle to report.
> ...


LOL. No mag ride here. It's a firm old ride which would certainly show up any rattles, but fair does, I've only done about 2K miles so far.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Trapped £1 coins in the seat base... ironically I couldn't hear the rattle, but the Audi tech could and has spent a week trying to source it... and yes, a £1 coin was the cause LOL


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Dashpod has an intermittent squeak/creak - hopefully fixed after tightening the bolts.

Glove box has an intermittent creak, seems to be from the left hinge - haven't looked into fixing it yet.


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

jamiekip said:


> Trapped £1 coins in the seat base... ironically I couldn't hear the rattle, but the Audi tech could and has spent a week trying to source it... and yes, a £1 coin was the cause LOL


I hope you get it back :lol:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

TondyTT said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Trapped £1 coins in the seat base... ironically I couldn't hear the rattle, but the Audi tech could and has spent a week trying to source it... and yes, a £1 coin was the cause LOL
> ...


I hope it's covered under warranty!!!


----------



## Lyons (May 12, 2010)

-:[KM said:


> :-":3sk2nhlk]
> 
> 
> Shug750S said:
> ...


Photo?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Dayer2910 said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > Passenger seat belt rattles between seat and car body when no passenger.
> ...


Cheers, I'll try that.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Shug750S said:


> Passenger seat belt rattles between seat and car body when no passenger.
> Solution, either pull round side of seat or clip in as if occupied...
> 
> Anyone got any tips on drivers side seatbelt, nightmare to reach for when sat in seat. Anyone make holders / extensions like on 3 series convertibles?


Hello

If you slot the buckle into the slot where the setbelt comes out off (on the bodywork) stops the rattle..........

Regards


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

You're onto a winner with this topic Tondy, will probably break the record of most posts


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

Getting a vibration type buzz intermittently from right side of where climate control, centre console and ashtray all meet up. If you lean left leg harder against it the buzz disappears so going to take it apart and try to fix when I get a chance.

I also get a high pitch metal noise which I think is possibly a sticky rear o/side calliper but only seems audible around 75-80 mph again it's intermittent.

Are TT's known for caliper or disc problems?

It's a 08 2.0 tfsi just in case that matters too

Great thread as I bloody hate sounds that shouldn't be there! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

StevieW said:


> Getting a vibration type buzz intermittently from right side of where climate control, centre console and ashtray all meet up. If you lean left leg harder against it the buzz disappears so going to take it apart and try to fix when I get a chance.
> 
> I also get a high pitch metal noise which I think is possibly a sticky rear o/side calliper but only seems audible around 75-80 mph again it's intermittent.
> 
> ...


First one...
It'll be a broken clip on the ashtray got mine done earlier this year with exactly those symptoms.


----------



## StevieW (Feb 1, 2013)

jamiekip said:


> StevieW said:
> 
> 
> > Getting a vibration type buzz intermittently from right side of where climate control, centre console and ashtray all meet up. If you lean left leg harder against it the buzz disappears so going to take it apart and try to fix when I get a chance.
> ...


Tyvm I will give that a go


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

jamiekip said:


> StevieW said:
> 
> 
> > Getting a vibration type buzz intermittently from right side of where climate control, centre console and ashtray all meet up. If you lean left leg harder against it the buzz disappears so going to take it apart and try to fix when I get a chance.
> ...


How did you fix it?


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

beepcake said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > StevieW said:
> ...


Called my dealer, booked car in, dropped it off & picked it back up


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

jamiekip said:


> Called my dealer, booked car in, dropped it off & picked it back up


Touché sir.. touché


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

beepcake said:


> jamiekip said:
> 
> 
> > Called my dealer, booked car in, dropped it off & picked it back up
> ...


Couldn't resist... Sorry


----------



## Demessiah (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the man who is rich enough to lose a £1 coin in his car and not notice it

Did you really think he would be doing the work himself? :wink:


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 12, 2006)

Demessiah said:


> This is the man who is rich enough to lose a £1 coin in his car and not notice it
> 
> Did you really think he work be doing the work himself? :wink:


:lol:


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

Demessiah said:


> This is the man who is rich enough to lose a £1 coin in his car and not notice it
> 
> Did you really think he would be doing the work himself? :wink:


Lol


----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

I get a slight whine from the gear box when taking foot of the accelerator between 50 & 40mph, below that and it goes off.
Had the gear box taken apart and inspected by Audi who replaced bearings and 5th gear,although it works ok noise is still there, told its just one of those things that often happens and does not mean there is anything wrong with the box.
Oh and my teeth rattle when I accidentally go over one of these bleedin pot holes near where I live.


----------



## DAVECOV (Apr 23, 2009)

Recently had a whine and rattling coming from the passengers side front seat....... [smiley=help.gif]

But when i dropped her off at work this morning it went away 

Dave [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Lol


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

I have a TT MK2 roadster and have been getting I noise from the rear left side when going over bumps. But if the roof is down no sound and drives like a ninja

Any thoughts as to how I could get rid

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rnwd202295x (Oct 30, 2012)

Dash pot creeks, sounds like leather on leather rubbing, but only during sunny periods so probably due to expansion when warm. Cured by turning the Bose sterio up more.lol.


----------



## Bahamuri (Nov 1, 2012)

My car has 2 persistent rattles, the first comes from the passenger side,i thought it was the seatbelt but i recently found it was not the case so im searching again :x , the second one comes from the dashboard but can only be heard at sunny days.
In general its a silent car considering the quality of the roads over here, by the way i´m from Mexico, greetings UK friends.


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

C9KER said:


> I have a TT MK2 roadster and have been getting I noise from the rear left side when going over bumps. But if the roof is down no sound and drives like a ninja
> 
> Any thoughts as to how I could get rid
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Happy dayz I found out what the problems was wooo hop

I got my car serviced to day at Hatfield Audi and there done a health check on the car and notice that the stone guard is damage. They recommended that I change both sides, so I went along to parts and ordered the part. The guy informed me that they have a lot in stock which made me start thinking that this must be a design problem thats why they keep a lot of such a part...I was right because the new one is rubber and kits different from the hard tough plastic one you get from new. Also the gut informed me that this is a problem for our cars because of the ride high of the car when going over humps and big bumps.

My car drive so nice over bumpers and humps now very happy with the car no....no more rattling yay


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

Lyons said:


> -:[KM said:
> 
> 
> > :-":2jx4jhbh]
> ...


Sorry it's took a while...
Belts. 









And while we're at it. A rather expensive sounding 'knackered shock' sounding rattle from rear.

Problem. Broken holding lug on rear trailing arm muck guard. 









Solution. Rubber vibration damping at point of contact. 









How long it'll last is up in the air. However, it took 10mins a side. So if it lasts a year or two I'll be happy!


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi

Where did you get the belts holders from...is it a new from Audi or after market?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

I bought mine from BMW. You might get 'em off fleabay, or the link in the post even.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

Ding Dong the rattles dead! More like a resonant ZZZ on rougher tarmac at 0 to 40 mph. After 3 years I've found it. Peaceful bliss. It is in the overhead light cluster. I wedged a blunt knife tool into the side of the overhead light cluster to get inside it and have a look. The cluster wouldn't budge but the jamming stopped the rattle. Worst case I can pack this out with something permanent but I would like to remove the cluster to have a look but afraid of applying too much pressure and breaking something.

This follows 3 years of living with it and swearing it came from the dash. Removed the Glove Box and Radio on a test run recently but it was still there. Should have tried the overhead cluster sooner.

Anyone know how the light cluster is removed? Is it just a strong tug?


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

Getting a Annoying rattle from behind the ashtray? Only happens when the weather is hot! and on rough road. Is worse if I slid open the ashtray door?

Regards


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, had my TTS from new (Dec 2011) and not one rattle, creak or actually any noises that shouldn't be there


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Only creak I get is if I rest my knee on the central part where gearstick is when going round a bend.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Have annoying buzzing noise from around the ashtray, only on rough roads and gets worse if I open the ashtray lid?

Have removed the ashtray and re tightened the three bolts but the buzz is still there, none of the clips where broken. Seem to be comming from the lid itself?

Regards


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a buzz today too. Very light metallic sounding buzz. It went away after I pushed the plastic cover of the handbrake forwards into the normal driving direction. When I pushed the plastic all the way back again (1 or 2 mm or so) the buzz was back. So in my case it's the handbrake, more precisely it's probably the spring that locks the plastic handbrake cover.


----------



## Quattro4 (Jan 24, 2012)

I get a rattle from around the exhaust, I think it's something to do with whatever opens to make it louder when you put it in sport as sounds like its coming from the left corner. Maybe whatever opens is loose or the mechanism maybe.

It's quite a loud rattle when it starts up and then more when I open it, not to bad after that though I can't hear it for the engine and exhaust then!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

jont122 said:


> Have annoying buzzing noise from around the ashtray, only on rough roads and gets worse if I open the ashtray lid?
> 
> Have removed the ashtray and re tightened the three bolts but the buzz is still there, none of the clips where broken. Seem to be comming from the lid itself?
> 
> Regards


Hello

Pluged a charger into the cigarette lighter, and the buzzing noise seems to be coming from that? has anybody else had this problem?

Regards


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes I had that recently. It wasn't the charger that was buzzing, it was the cig lighter itself that I'd put in the cup holder that was buzzing.


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

TT-driver said:


> Yes I had that recently. It wasn't the charger that was buzzing, it was the cig lighter itself that I'd put in the cup holder that was buzzing.


Hello

The noise is coming from the cig lighter fitting not the item plugged into it?

Regards


----------



## Jaysephine (Jul 27, 2013)

I've only had my car two weeks and I began hearing an intermittent rattle coming from the drivers side, i pushed the panel left of the footrest and the rattle seemed to go. Bear in mind this would come on at totally random occasions - smooth roads / bumpy roads / grassy fields and at slow and high speeds so very random. I personally think though that it might be caused by the panel vibrating and the heat from the centre console perhaps causing minor flex.

I followed some helpful guides into removing the panel and the footrest and believe the noise came from a joining clip of trim vibrating against the main centre console unit, put a sheet of insulating tape on the trim side and a thin strip on the console, hopefully that will resolve it.

If not, I'm gonna pop down to the Audi dealer and see what they can do, for a two week old car (AUV), it is a bit annoying.


----------



## C9KER (Mar 25, 2013)

Who knowns which year the facelift TT starts from? I am wondering which year the white clocks come in to play 
People are telling be it's 2008 and some say 2010 which one is it???!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

jont122 said:


> Hello
> 
> Getting a Annoying rattle from behind the ashtray? Only happens when the weather is hot! and on rough road. Is worse if I slid open the ashtray door?
> 
> Regards


Hello

Found that most of the rattle over rough roads was coming from the arm rest pad on the handbrake lever?
Tightened it and added a little padding and most of the noise has stopped. There is still a faint rate dominating from the ashtray?

Regards


----------



## Angusthewestie (Aug 29, 2012)

I have an annoying rattle/buzz coming from the ashtray area as well - definitely worse if I have a charger plugged in. Wiggling the cover or pressing on any area of the ashtray works but only for a few seconds and then it comes back again ... sometimes does it when the cover is shut as well and lighter in situ. If I put my hand on it, it stops ...

Any (diy) ideas? Car is in for service next week at Audi, but I suspect they will charge to investigate, as car is now out of warranty. Thanks!


----------



## GilesC (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi All, I have a TTS that I have had for 7 months. There is an annoying vibration on the drivers side which seems to be coming from somewhere behind the driver. I still haven't pin pointed what is causing it. Anybody had similar? It often seems to go away after 10 minutes. Thanks


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Bones rattle over speed bumps when in sport mode


 :lol:


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Still have creaks and squeaks from my bucket seats in the RS,gets pretty annoying if I start concentrating on every noise they make.


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

On the second day of ownership I noticed this slight rattle on mine on the driver side (LHD) I thought it was in the AC Vent, and there is another one coming from the center console. I hate rattles!! I hate noticing them, having runflats does not help....


----------



## 1tobybarnes1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Parcel shelf has an annoying rattle! Almost sounds as if the boot isnt shut properly. Any ideas on how to stop it? Many thanks Toby.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sure it's the parcel shelf?

A common rattle is the boot lid itself. On the shut face of the lid there are two rubber buffers, one each side. 
Try screwing them out a bit at a time and re-check for the rattle. Check at each adjustment that the boot lid will shut ok.


----------



## 1tobybarnes1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for that, will give it a try!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

My center console has this annoying rattle, it appears it's coming from the ashtray and this other rattle on the drivers side which appears to come from the corner (Vent? A-Pillar? Dash?). How common is this? If I could get these rattles to go It'd be awesome.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Rear boot shelf - broken plastic connector on one side causing it to be loose.

Bit of blue tac stuck in the hole did the trick!


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

I must be deaf... Mines rattle free :-D


----------



## jokskilove (Sep 10, 2013)

Had some rattle from the parcel shelf ish on a really cold day.

Other than that, occasional rattles from the dashboard, and the speaker in the passenger side door is causing some rattle as well.

I'm not too fond of tearing the car apart myself - any experience in the price of fixing these things? It's a '07 model, so no warranty or anything


----------



## DanSwain (May 5, 2015)

a high frequency buzz/rattle on certain road surfaces. i found it to be the interior light cover. bit of well placed blu tack should remedy it. other than that no rattles.


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

And while we're at it. A rather expensive sounding 'knackered shock' sounding rattle from rear.

Problem. Broken holding lug on rear trailing arm muck guard. 









Solution. Rubber vibration damping at point of contact. 









How long it'll last is up in the air. However, it took 10mins a side. So if it lasts a year or two I'll be happy![/quote]

Fixed this on mine at the weekend, took a slightly more robust approach and binned the crappy plastic fixings that hold this and put in to bolts, large washers and stiff nuts.


----------



## techbananas (Aug 12, 2017)

My passenger side front pillar creaks all the time, it is doing my head in. Has anyone found a fix for this?


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Only one I get in my almost 8 year old roadster is in the region of the passenger's left ear when the roof is put up after it's been down. Lasts a few miles then goes away 'til next time. Never traced it.
Unless we are talking about my 27 year old GTi which has more rattles than a nursery. Too many to trace.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

techbananas said:


> My passenger side front pillar creaks all the time, it is doing my head in. Has anyone found a fix for this?


mine too, I will probably take it apart and put some silicone spray on the clips.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I had a creak coming from the same corner. It turned out to be the side panel of the dashboard. Removed it for a week and the noise was gone. After fitting the panel with some pieces of cloth between the panel and where it touches the dashboard the noise was still gone.


----------



## bmor (Nov 5, 2015)

I had the instrument cluster squeak and could not get rid of it by adjusting the mounting bolts. I removed the cluster and could see where the top edge of the assembly left an impression in the leather dash trim where it fit together, so I used some plumbers teflon tape to cover those contact points and it seemed to do the job.


----------



## techbananas (Aug 12, 2017)

Vanu said:


> techbananas said:
> 
> 
> > My passenger side front pillar creaks all the time, it is doing my head in. Has anyone found a fix for this?
> ...


Do you know of any online guides how to do this?


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

kind of, I stumbled upon this video installation, thnak me later.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Vanu said:


> techbananas said:
> 
> 
> > My passenger side front pillar creaks all the time, it is doing my head in. Has anyone found a fix for this?
> ...


Better put some thin cloth or plastic around the clips so they can't scrape the metal any more. Silicone or any other lubricant won't do much as it's pushed away over time. And then there is that grinding metal to metal contact again.


----------



## Vanu (Oct 2, 2016)

thanks for the advice, might put some kind of silicone tape on them. I'll probably have a go at it and the instrument cluster this weekend, both very annoying.


----------



## techbananas (Aug 12, 2017)

Thanks for that Video Vanu, it is very useful


----------



## peteholloway (Aug 15, 2018)

I've finally managed to locate a very annoying buzz in the drivers door when music played through the system hits certain low frequencies. I used a tone generator on my iPhone to find the buzz at 71Hz. I then started pushing and pulling until I finally lowered the window about 1mm, just enough to take the tension off the cables, and the buzz stopped 

Has anyone found this before and is there possibly a fix? I've had the door card off many times before to try pin this one down, but with the door open and the tension off the window cables it doesn't happen, so it'll be difficult to pin point.


----------



## Jdmp (Mar 27, 2021)

The first post of this thread talks about the lever which folds the seat rattling. I've had this problem for ages and finally found a simple bodge to fix it. I reason that the handle pulls a cable and that the tension in the cable would normally stop the plastic lever rattling. Over time the cable would stretch leaving the plastic handle to move, bounce and rattle when the car hits bumps. I couldn't find any way to access the cable to tighten it, so I turned my attention to stuffing something under the handle to slightly lift it and take up the slack in the cable. I used a product that you put underneath furniture feet to stop them marking wooden floors. Pretty widely available, thick felt with adhesive on one side. I trimmed it roughly to size, and stuck it under the handle. Almost invisible, and doesn't affect the operation of the chair. Rattles are gone!


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Not sure if it's been mentioned here before but I had the creack coming from the driver seat left bolster the moment I picked up the car last year. The way I sorted the issue was to place a microfibre towel folded 5 times between the bolster and the centre console. It took care of it. 

Sent from my SM-G996B using Tapatalk


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Had my 12 year old roadster for the last 7 years. The only rattle in all that time was the passenger seat belt buckle rattling against the interior trim on the B post. Some days it does, others it doesn't. Of course never when I have a co-pilot. I'm convinced that it all depends on just where the sliding buckle retainer ends up, but I've yet to discover the ideal position for it - still trying after 7 years! When I find it I will mark it some-how. Roadster quirk as I never had it in my previous, a coupe, but I did have a few of the others.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *Grahm'sTT* - I just keep the passenger's seat belt latched when not in use to avoid the rattle.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, I'd thought of that, but it would offend my sense of how things should be. And I'd probably miss the now familiar rattle that makes up for the lack of passenger's conversation.


----------



## daedaldee (Feb 10, 2021)

I have an annoying metallic rattle just behind my right shoulder on bumpy roads. I've taken a look at the parts diagram, and it doesn't look like there's anything metallic behind that side panel trim, so I'm assuming it's something to do with the seatbelt mechanism. Has anyone else had this rattle?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *daedaidee* - Check our list of *Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) *as there's a few that are specific to TT rattles. You can find them *here*.


----------



## daedaldee (Feb 10, 2021)

Thanks, SwissJet - however, that link takes me to the FAQ page where I can't find anything about TSBs. Searching manually took me to this, but the link in that post only takes me back to the forum home page. Forgive me if I am being dim here.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Try this one -









FAQ







www.ttforum.co.uk


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Possibly worth removing that panel to see what is loose. There isn't much there apart from the speakers and storage tub, but something might have rolled from the boot and ended up lodged underneath it, alongside the bench


----------



## pokersquirrel (7 mo ago)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> List any rattles you have and/or used to have in your MK2 TT, and if resolved, what the offending part/trim was and the fix if known.
> 
> This will serve nicely as a knowledge base for all owners. Personally rattles are a pet hate, so some help for all wont go amiss.
> 
> ...





TondyRSuzuka said:


> List any rattles you have and/or used to have in your MK2 TT, and if resolved, what the offending part/trim was and the fix if known.
> 
> This will serve nicely as a knowledge base for all owners. Personally rattles are a pet hate, so some help for all wont go amiss.
> 
> ...



My speedo surround is definitely acting up. I hit a bump and suddenly the creak is "activated" and just continues on until I stop moving. If I apply any constant pressure with my hand either against the gauge cluster glass, or on top of the whole gauge cluster surround, it stops. Any videos or advice on attacking this? Is the bolt tightening you mentioned the solve for what I'm describing?


----------

